

Amazon was down - wsidell
http://amazon.com
Amazon is down 11:49 AM west coast
======
WestCoastJustin
AWS seems to be okay via this status dashboard. Nothing on the Amazon twitter
feed either [2].

[1] [http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)

[2] [https://twitter.com/amazon](https://twitter.com/amazon)

UPDATE: Site appears to be responding now, but there is a maintenance message.
AWS dashboard also shows the following updates:

    
    
       AWS Management Console: 12:14 PM PDT We are currently experiencing 
       elevated error rates for the AWS Management Console
    
       Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (N. Virginia): 12:11 PM PDT We are 
       investigating increased API error rates and latencies for tagging 
       related API calls in the US-EAST-1 region.

~~~
itafroma
I've been getting _454 Temporary authentication failure_ errors from the SES
SMTP gateway, which is in US-EAST-1.

Edit: back up for me; SMTP gateway is authenticating and emails are sending
out again.

~~~
fideloper
Same here, I don't believe emails are getting sent using SES.

------
hansgill
Funny how there is a widely reported problem and everything is green on AWS
health check site
[http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)

~~~
rabidonrails
Just reported: Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (N. Virginia) Increased API Error
Rates

Update: AWS Management Console: Elevated error rates as of 2:15 CST

~~~
hansgill
Console is not the only thing faltering. Our system is not able to send any
emails using SES

~~~
fideloper
Same here, can't send SES emails via the API (altho SMTP works for us)

------
druiid
Sheesh. This makes what, the fourth or fifth time this year so far.. and for
an extended period of time to boot. I wonder if this is linked to how they do
their deployments, or something else (Everyone has access to deploy to the
live site last I heard).

~~~
dxm
Every developer does have the ability to deploy to production and roughly
0.001% of deployments cause an outage, but this is a company where the mean
time between deployments on an average weekday is 11.6 seconds. Source:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxk8b9rSKOo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxk8b9rSKOo)

------
richo
I've been struggling to light up new ec2 instances via the API:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Response><Errors><Error><Code>Unavailable</Code><Message>The service is
unavailable. Please try again
shortly.</Message></Error></Errors><RequestID>d063a1f7-9fa9-41bb-8792-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx</RequestID></Response>

------
noname123
If one looks at the intra-day chart of AMZN, you could see the market adjust
the pricing of the stock relative to the revenue lost every second due to site
down.

[https://www.google.com/finance?q=amzn&ei=JWwSUuCkE8Lp0QGC5QE...](https://www.google.com/finance?q=amzn&ei=JWwSUuCkE8Lp0QGC5QE;)
compare to SPY, the overall market trend.

~~~
InclinedPlane
The interesting thing is that amazon doesn't typically lose orders when the
site goes down for a short period, it often just causes people to delay their
orders a little.

------
aalbertson
Appears to all be back online. \- amazon.com = back \- aws console = can login
and work \- SES = queue's have cleared

------
dksidana
Their indian sites [http://junglee.com](http://junglee.com) and
[https://www.amazon.in/](https://www.amazon.in/) looks perfectly fine.

------
aalbertson
AWS console is also down. We can't login and others are reporting the same
issue. Our hosted instances and infrastructure however is online and
functioning.

------
generj
Everything back to normal now, so far as I can tell.

------
patman81
Amazon.com is still down for me, but
[http://www.amazon.de](http://www.amazon.de) is running fine.

------
hiccup
My EC2 instances are still running fortunately.

------
wsidell
[http://isup.me/amazon.com](http://isup.me/amazon.com)

~~~
wglass
AWS console is up for me -- very fast access.

~~~
dmm
Try logging out and logging back in. The log-in process goes through
amazon.com .

~~~
ars
Or don't...... Assuming he needs AWS :)

------
martin-adams
Well, AWS console being down is certainly more of an impact to me than
amazon.com.

~~~
ymmy
The console is working if you are already logged in. Although loggin requires
going through www.amazon.com.

------
jtboehm
It's back: 3:33 EST.

------
koenigdavidmj
Now the server is returning a 500, which is a slight bit of progress.

------
Lowgain
I was just able to log in to the console, looks like it's back

~~~
mickle00
Back up for me as well. ~45 minutes down?

------
hansgill
EC2 is ok for me SES has gone to the shitter

------
frik
Amazon and AWS Console are back online :)

------
hiccup
Amazon site seems to be up now.

------
gsharma
Amazon.com is back up for me.

